# Replacement of internal fixation devices



## shelliet (Dec 9, 2008)

When a patient has complications with their internal fixation devices (screws/pins, etc) can both the removal and the insertion of the new hardware be coded or is this a bundled procedure?


----------



## mbort (Dec 10, 2008)

shelliet said:


> When a patient has complications with their internal fixation devices (screws/pins, etc) can both the removal and the insertion of the new hardware be coded or is this a bundled procedure?



Typically no, if you are removing a broken screw and replacing it with a new one, guidelines state that you can't do the primary procedure without that removal therefore not seperately reportable. (you can search the ortho forum to find those guidelines as they have been posted previously).


----------

